# Duet's Drawings



## duet (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's some ACNL art I've drawn! You can view them on my tumblr as well! I'm selling these as buttons if anyone is interested. 

You're also welcome to use any of these images as your forum avatar, just give me credit or link back to this thread in your sig or something. ^^



Spoiler: My mayor!














Spoiler: Isabelle













Spoiler: Apple, one of my dream villagers













Spoiler: Lolly, another dream villager













Spoiler: Flora~













Spoiler: Kid Cat!













Spoiler: Marshal!













Spoiler: Genji!













Spoiler: Coco~













Spoiler: Bella~













Spoiler: Bob!













Spoiler: Marina













Spoiler: My mayor with some villagers~













Spoiler: Diana~













Spoiler: Diana~













Spoiler: Julian













Spoiler: Stitches













Spoiler: Pietro













Spoiler: Olivia













Spoiler: Merengue













Spoiler: Rosie













Spoiler: Mitzi













Spoiler: Francine and Chrissy













Spoiler: Tia













Spoiler: Tangy













Spoiler: Ruby













Spoiler: Punchy!













Spoiler: Skye













Spoiler: Ankha













Spoiler: Wendy













Spoiler: Lucky













Spoiler: Static











Hope you guys like :3!

*Requested villagers:*

Agent S
Lobo
Sydney
Merry
Melba
Beau
Bam
Fang
Colton
Kabuki
Willow
Rolf
Daisy
Mira
Molly
Drift
Apollo


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 23, 2013)

They're cute! I really like them! You're talented! I'd love to see some more


----------



## Bambi (Jul 23, 2013)

OMG I'm in love with your style  So cute! The Mayor is my fav!


----------



## StiX (Jul 23, 2013)

Awwww! they are so cute! haha. *checks your tumblr for more*


----------



## duet (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone ! Unfortunately thats all of my AC artwork, but my tumblr has other art :3
If you guys have any requests for villagers feel free to let me know in the thread and I'll try to get around to them ^^


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 25, 2013)

your artwork is so cute<3 are you taking requests to draw mayors? if so can you draw mine?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

AMG. I'm so jealous ;///; Your art is beautiful, I dunno why I didn't see this thread before o-o
I just checked your tumblr, and you can do full bodies too asagfjfs. Skillz. You have them.
I'd love to see more of your work! C:


----------



## xkassidy (Jul 25, 2013)

ahh the jealously!! it's everywhere!! please post more sometime


----------



## duet (Jul 25, 2013)

aww thanks you guys ;w;!!

I don't take mayor requests right now, just villager ones :3

I will prob draw Marshal next!


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 25, 2013)

O h man I follow you on Tumblr waves creepily.


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you draw Coco? I'm willing to pay in-game bells or forum bells. ^^


----------



## Isabella (Jul 25, 2013)

I've seen your art all over the place  you're so good at drawing I'm jealous! keep up the greaat work


----------



## Blues (Jul 26, 2013)

Those are awesome! I wonder what Julian would look like....


----------



## Niya (Jul 26, 2013)

Aaaeeeeeeee so cute!! You're very talented.


----------



## duet (Jul 26, 2013)

thanks all ^w^ I just added Marshal!

I'll do another request from my tumblr and then I'll draw Coco~ :3 and don't worry, I don't need bells or anything X3


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2013)

Hot diggity, these are all pretty fantastic.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 26, 2013)

These are adorable!  <3 
Can you do Agent S when you have time? She's one of my dreamies.


----------



## duet (Jul 26, 2013)

sure! then kid cat can have his sidekick 83
I'll make a list in the first post of all the requested villagers :3


----------



## bubbleblib (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow your art is just so cute, I love the eyes in all of your pics they just look..... so pretty XD , do you think you could do a drawing of Beau the deer, he is one of my villagers and he is just so cute and honest and loves his snacks lol >3<


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 26, 2013)

They?re amazing!
Can you draw Ruby, and Rosie?


----------



## Blues (Jul 26, 2013)

Can you draw Julian? (Man, I'm on a Julian kick.)


----------



## bikiniprincess (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks ^w^


----------



## duet (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll update the list in a bit ^w^! but Coco and Genji have been added


----------



## Marceline (Jul 28, 2013)

OMG Coco is just perfect xD !!


----------



## Adan (Jul 28, 2013)

I love your drawings!! Your coloring is so soft and very pastel-like, your lineart is very sleek and the lighting gives them a dream-like aura! Amazing work!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd love to see Merengue and Julian


----------



## Saralie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd love a Tangy to use as my avatar if you take that kind of request! Mitzi and Bob would be amazing too! I am in awe of your talent... wow.


----------



## duet (Jul 29, 2013)

okay list has been updated~  I think I'll just jump around and pick whoever I feel like drawing from the list XD
drawing Bella for sure tonight since Duzell requested that (and they gave me Lolly and Tom AHHHH)


----------



## duet (Jul 31, 2013)

updated with Bella and Bob ^w^


----------



## Marceline (Jul 31, 2013)

Aaah they're beautiful *-*
Do you take any art courses, if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious... o:


----------



## duet (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks! :3 and nope, most my drawing stuff is self learned
I took drawing 101 in college and hated it >.> lmao


----------



## salarian (Jul 31, 2013)

Would you consider drawing Rolf or Chester?
I think Chester would look especially nice in your style ^^


----------



## Mao (Jul 31, 2013)

I think Melba (which is already requested) would be really cute *-*


----------



## Seonrie (Aug 2, 2013)

ahhhhhh its you!! i have a habit of not reading usernames/posts and skimming to the art and i'm just "jesus is this justduet"
i've been stalking you bc of your league art heheh


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 2, 2013)

ahhh your art style is really cute!!


----------



## duet (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll be adding requests to the list tomorrow
and thanks for the comments everyone ;w;
haha yeah if you follow me on tumblr you'll see the new drawings before I post them here LOL!


----------



## scarletempress (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha are you still up with the villager requests? If so can you draw Mira? ;v;


----------



## Flavia (Aug 4, 2013)

Awwww they are awesome! Following you on Tumblr ~
I feel like I want to draw my villagers too now :>


----------



## duet (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll add more to the list when I finish some more of my current list uwu hehe
Julian and Stitches added~


----------



## imalittleteapot (Aug 5, 2013)

Reminds me of Mr. Rodriguez...


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you take requests for other people's mayors?


----------



## duet (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't sorry (have too much art on my plate), I just take villagers for now ^^


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 5, 2013)

Hmm, can I request Willow then?


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 5, 2013)

Can I request Ruby? :3


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

I'd love to request Kabuki!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 7, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Uwaaah Diana and Pietro look so cuute! I love the confetti you added to Pietro especially! C: ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## duet (Aug 8, 2013)

haha thanks ^w^ Pietro is the cutest clown sheep evarrrr! I think he's the only clown sheep.. but yeah XD

Olivia and Merengue have been added and the list has been updated (phew so many LOL)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

Y U NO GOT 5 STARS *TAKE MY STARSSSS*​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 9, 2013)

Julian is one diva of a unicorn. 


These are really good! I'm getting myself a Intuos 5 tablet so I'll be able to upload some art on my own thread too. They probably won't be as good as yours though!


----------



## duet (Aug 11, 2013)

LOL thanks for the stars XDD

and aww yeah!! more ACNL fanart the better !!

ok I updated with Rosie, Mitzi, Francine and Chrissy~
I'll have Tia and Tangy up tonight :3


----------



## Elaine (Aug 14, 2013)

Ahhh so your the artist! I see your stuff posted a lot on tumblr.

The Bob drawing is hilarious. I love how the personalities shine through. ^^ Great work, I'm loving the Isabelle too, she's such a cutie!


----------



## Bluetwoen (Aug 14, 2013)

You said on reddit that you sell buttons, and since my googling-skills are below zero, could you link me? ^^;
I absolutely love your style, and I'm thinking of buying one of those buttons c:


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2013)

I always enjoy watching to see each one done  Plus 4 of the ones done so far are my dream villagers XD With one on the to-do list. Hopefully Maple, Peanut, Marcie, and and Flurry will make it on the to-do list too and then I can have buttons of all my favorite villagers <3

...of course, I'm tempted to get buttons of so many of them anyway just because they are so cute T~T



Bluetwoen said:


> You said on reddit that you sell buttons, and since my googling-skills are below zero, could you link me? ^^;
> I absolutely love your style, and I'm thinking of buying one of those buttons c:



http://www.etsy.com/shop/JustDuet


----------



## Peekabear (Aug 15, 2013)

oh my gosh! your league buttons are so cute.. cannot pass up ;3

edit: THE POROS AND SONA AND RIVEN AND SORAKA AND COCO AND MARINA AND MARSHAL. SO CUTE.
I need to calm down haha


----------



## salarian (Aug 15, 2013)

Ahh, it's been a while since I've visited your thread.  Your new additions are all so nice!  
I particularly love the Stiches and Olivia ones.  Also, I see Rolf is on the request list; I can't wait!


----------



## Touko (Aug 15, 2013)

Aww the drawings are so adorable! Your coloring and art style is just too cute for me to handle <3


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 16, 2013)

Woooow! Your art is just perfect and adoreable. If you ever feel like it, would you draw Hamphrey for me?  He is my favorite but never gets any love. I'd like to pay you for the trouble so just name a price.


----------



## janjan (Aug 17, 2013)

Aww your work is so adorable! I'd love to see one of Lobo and Savannah <3


----------



## duet (Aug 17, 2013)

whoaa thanks for all the comments everyone XD I haven't been on belltree in awhile... I haven't played much of ACNL at all this week actually u_u I just added Ruby and I'll probably draw someone tonight and someone tomorrow (haven't decided who yet)

thanks for linking my store Jennifer !!

hopefully after animeusa is over I'll have time to draw villagers daily again X3!!


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello! I find your drawings adorable!  I was wondering if you sold the badges as a whole set rather than just 4 at a time, also, are you going to be making post cards? 

I'd possibly be looking into buying some in the future ^_^ As they are so cute and would make a great addition to my animal crossing collection  

Also, i guess i could request one of my favourite villagers: O'hare  

Thanks very much! 

All the best~

Also, i'm from the U.K so i don't know what shipping prices would be like


----------



## duet (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks! And yes I can sell them as a whole set if you'd like, the only reason why I don't have that option right now is I keep adding more buttons to the list every week XD perhaps I'll do a "pick 10" so people have more options or something

International shipping is around $4 because I ship everything flat

I'm not sure about making postcards yet because there are so many villagers LOL... if I do make them they'll only be sold as a set ;;


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 17, 2013)

duet said:


> Thanks! And yes I can sell them as a whole set if you'd like, the only reason why I don't have that option right now is I keep adding more buttons to the list every week XD perhaps I'll do a "pick 10" so people have more options or something
> 
> International shipping is around $4 because I ship everything flat
> 
> I'm not sure about making postcards yet because there are so many villagers LOL... if I do make them they'll only be sold as a set ;;



Awesome! Well, i'm on holiday right now, so am unavailable to buy anything, but when i get back next week, i'll definately have a look into buying some!

If not, i'd love to get a whole set of postcards when and if you make them in the future!


----------



## duet (Aug 18, 2013)

haha okay ^^ I'll see what I can do about postcards later :3

so my lanyard arrived today and I put some of the buttons on there XD its perf!


----------



## clovetic (Aug 18, 2013)

wow i really like your art, i've seen it around tumblr, i had no idea it was actually you 

what kind of programs/software do you use to make your artwork? and how long have you been illustrating? looks like you had a tonne of practice!


----------



## duet (Aug 18, 2013)

haha yeah I've been drawing digitally since high school XD I'm 24 now
I use paint tool SAI :3



aalso Punchy has been added and I'm drawing Freya/Skye soon


----------



## BlooShroom (Aug 19, 2013)

I know you're super backed up on requests, but when you get time could you draw Walker? :3
Also, I'd buy your buttons but I'm in high school and my parents won't let me order things online except for on holidays 
If you're still selling them around Christmas time though,they'll be at the top of my list!


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2013)

Can I request Flurry, Hamphrey and Hamlet? There only seems to be one hamster ;~;


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

OMG I?m dying from the cuteness that is your drawing of *Ruby *(≧ω≦)


----------



## violetneko (Aug 19, 2013)

I know you're super backed up, but when you have the time/energy/zeal, I would love to see Chief in your style, and I would def buy a button of him ^^
Your style is so cute! I wish I could draw cutely


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 19, 2013)

You should draw Lucky.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

That's it. As soon as I'm paid, I'm going to buy some of your badges, definitely a Diana and Pietro one! >8D


----------



## duet (Aug 20, 2013)

haha thanks XD
I'm drawing Wendy and Lucky next, and then after that it'll be random again :3


----------



## Eveyrin (Aug 20, 2013)

I really love Static and I've become a fan of your art, so I was super excited to see him! You're great at what you do. <3


----------



## Mao (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it ok if I used one of these pictures for my avatar? I'll give full credit in my sig ^_^


----------



## duet (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup, thats fine :3


----------



## Pandoria (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd love to request O'hares, and maybe Flurry if she hasn't already been.

If you do make the postcards, maybe you could do in lots of 50, or 25?  Just a suggestion 

All the best~


----------



## Marceline (Aug 25, 2013)

Bumping this thread up~ c:


----------



## kiyyie (Sep 5, 2013)

I was wondering if you could do one of Deli the monkey? He's so frikkin' adorable


----------



## Sazie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm curious how you make your line art colorful ^_^;
It's so beautiful!


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 7, 2013)

Woahhh cuteeeee (* p *
I love your art style!!


----------

